# photo/illustration crossover



## jeroen (Aug 12, 2007)

I have done some photography/illustration crossovers lately. Hope you like 'em.

1 The first I did.






2 Blub





3 Aaaaaaaggghhh





4 Little Bread Riding Hood





5 All Star Singer


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 12, 2007)

Made me smile...


----------



## doenoe (Aug 12, 2007)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 15, 2007)

very amusing and clever.


----------



## Zoso (Aug 16, 2007)

me also, cute


----------



## FallenFotography (Sep 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA I like the sink one


----------



## Offbeat (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure ive seen these in a book a year or so ago...

Cool none the less


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 14, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeeee...........what fun!!! I like the one in the sink the best.


----------

